# Touchpad Freezes at Boot after CM9 Install



## mrceagle (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, I need some help which would be much appreciated. I recently upgarded my Touchpad from CM7 to CM9 and the touchpad will not boot at all anymore, no matter which operating system I'm trying to use. Basically I get the following screen:

Selected: 'boot webos' (or cyanogenmod if that is chosen)
Loading '/boot/uImage.webOS'...OK

At this point the touchpad freezes and is completely non-responsive. It won't power off nor is it recognized by my computer. I have to leave it on this screen until the battery runs out to start it again. I've been searching for a fix but there doesn't seem to be anything out there. Help!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrceagle said:


> Hey everyone, I need some help which would be much appreciated. I recently upgarded my Touchpad from CM7 to CM9 and the touchpad will not boot at all anymore, no matter which operating system I'm trying to use. Basically I get the following screen:
> 
> Selected: 'boot webos' (or cyanogenmod if that is chosen)
> Loading '/boot/uImage.webOS'...OK
> ...


First off, holding power and home buttons at the same time for up to 30 seconds will force a reboot. If you can't boot into WebOS either, you need to download and run WebOS Doctor. I'm curious, what happens if you select ClockworkMod from the Moboot screen?


----------

